# I'm Telling Her



## Rock Raiyu (May 18, 2010)

Todays the fucking day. Today is definitely the day, I'm going to her house after school today and I'm going to tell her how I feel about her. 

For those that don't know what I'm talking about, last week I invited a girl I like, no scratch that, a woman I like to my house and I was going to tell her my feelings but that dream was dashed because she had to help her cousin with prom. So I couldn't tell her. I called her last night and I told her to meet me in front of a building because I had something important to tell her. She said she would meet me but later she called me and said she had to talk to her teacher (again) to get her grade up but I can meet her after school. So that's what I'm going to do.

I honestly can't believe I'm doing this all for one girl. I've never had these feelings for a woman. Like seriously, if you were to talk to my closest friends I never get flustered or anything over a girl. I guess its because I don't go for just any girl. I don't settle for less, I only settle for the best and to me, she is the best. I feel like I can tell her anything, I can do anything when I'm with her. I feel sound when I'm around her and I feel like I have no worries. I changed my whole lifestyle thanks to her and she doesn't even know. I guess it is like what Eminem said in "Not Afraid":



Spoiler



It was my decision to get clean
I did it for me
Admittedly, I probably did it subliminaly, for you
So I can come back a brand new man you helped see me through
And you don't even realize what you did
Believe me you



and



Spoiler



Cause the way I feel
I'm strong enough to go to the club
Go to the corner parlor
and lift the whole liquor counter up
Cause I'm raisin the bar
I shoot for the moon
But I'm too busy gazing at stars
I feel amazing and I'm Not Afraid



That's it guys, it's game time.


----------



## Veho (May 18, 2010)

Good luck man


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 18, 2010)

Best of luck.

If she says yes, you can make as all more depressed because you're happy and we're not.

If she says no, you can join the Lonely Hearts Club Band and wallow in self pity!

If she's undecided, that means she wants it!


----------



## tj_cool (May 18, 2010)

Go for it


----------



## OSW (May 18, 2010)

You seem really innocent in love, which isn't a bad thing I think. Go get her mate! Gluck!


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 18, 2010)

How sweet dude.





Hope it goes well


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 18, 2010)

Oh brother. Too many people, of all ages, confuse lust or infatuation with love. Sex is not love. Your first love is not going to last forever.

I have a hard time believing teens who go on and on about loving someone they've known for less than a couple weeks or less than a year.


----------



## WildWon (May 18, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> *snip*



Well, good luck. I'd like to give some advice from experience. Go into it cool. Be sure to have some semblance of sanity when you try to tell her. Otherwise, if you go in a-hearts a-blazin', you can scare her. It happened to me, just one time. I am still not happy about my lack of tact with it. But alas, life is much better now heh.

But yea, remember, if this doesn't work, LEARN from it. It'll help in the long run 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(but all in all, i really hope this works out for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: oh, and if it goes south, remember, it's not the end of the world... more fish in the sea... if you can't stand the heat... everybody wang chung tonight... yadda yadda.


----------



## Domination (May 18, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> If she says no, you can join the Lonely Hearts Club Band and wallow in self pity!



Can I be the lead singer? Dommy Shears. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck dude!


----------



## clegion (May 18, 2010)

go go go go, if you don't you will regret it


----------



## Sanderino (May 18, 2010)

Gooo dude! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope she feels the same. Just act confident and be yourself.


----------



## C175R (May 18, 2010)

GO TIGER!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol Just wanted to say that. but yea...good luck dude.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 18, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## Costello (May 18, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Oh brother. Too many people, of all ages, confuse lust or infatuation with love. Sex is not love. Your first love is not going to last forever.
> 
> I have a hard time believing teens who go on and on about loving someone they've known for less than a couple weeks or less than a year.


I disagree, put whatever words you want on your own feelings mate, dont let other people tell you what you feel.
good luck ! and remember come back here as soon as you can to let us know how it went


----------



## [M]artin (May 18, 2010)

Go get 'em! Keep us updated!


----------



## wrettcaughn (May 18, 2010)

Good luck.

And don't disappear if you get shot down.  You seem like a decent enough guy and some girls just need a bit for that to click since they're so used to dating assholes.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 18, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I am not a teenager. Therefore, I know what I am doing for I am an adult in 30's. Thank you very much.


----------



## Veho (May 18, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Oh brother. Too many people, of all ages, confuse lust or infatuation with love. Sex is not love.


And not everyone is like you. Stop assuming everyone will repeat the mistakes you made.


----------



## Sanderino (May 18, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> And not everyone is like you. Stop assuming everyone will repeat the mistakes you made.



Haha!
I needed to smile when you said that altough ironically, it might be true.


----------



## luke_c (May 18, 2010)

Good luck mate! I'm sure it will be fine, if you really feel that way about her she will understand and direct those emotions back at you


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 18, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anyway, hahaha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You really have no idea what you're talking about, indeed. 

As teenagers, you guys don't have as much experience in general. Does that mean I don't believe you guys can fall in love and know what that is? No. you guys are still learning, and that's wonderful.
(btw, a lot of adults like me are still learning too.) Don't jump to conclusions, alright ?


----------



## Escape (May 18, 2010)

Wow, by the title I thought you were going to say something like "I'm telling her that I'm gay". 
Well, good luck then


----------



## olliepop2000 (May 18, 2010)

You could try saying something like, You know we get on really well and I care about you and I presume you feel the same. How would you feel to start dating each other and offer to say lets go the movies or a meal tonight.
good luck!


----------



## Veho (May 18, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> You really have no idea what you're talking about, indeed.
> Neither do you.
> QUOTE(RockmanForte @ May 18 2010, 06:00 PM) Don't jump to conclusions, alright?


The irony.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 18, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See? I am right. You dont know what I am talking about either. NONSENSE! Whatever.

@Veho,

LOL! You've probably thought that many people out there are immature, but have you thought about yourself recently? Never mind. I rest my case.


----------



## Law (May 18, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



don't feed the troll


----------



## Veho (May 18, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> You've probably thought that many people out there are immature


Nope, only you.


----------



## Sanderino (May 18, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> As teenagers, you guys don't have as much experience in general. Does that mean I don't believe you guys can fall in love and know what that is? No. you guys are still learning, and that's wonderful.
> (btw, a lot of adults like me are still learning too.) Don't jump to conclusions, alright ?



You remind me of a bittered old man. just sayin'

Oh yeah, TS keep us updated


----------



## ykhan (May 18, 2010)

rock on dude


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 18, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the truth.


----------



## Costello (May 18, 2010)

Mr "Know-it-all" rockmanforte, has it ever occured to you that you aren't the only adult on this board? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



please show the maturity and wisdom that you are expected to show at your age.
I hope you understand that we don't all live in america, we don't all have the same background/upbringing, we aren't all like you so do not try to apply principles of your own life to other people around you. Thanks!


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 18, 2010)

When your inside her, dun forget to use the rubber. =D


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 18, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> Mr "Know-it-all" rockmanforte, has it ever occured to you that you aren't the only adult on this board?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed, I am aware of and understand that!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, I am not an American. I m a native Portuguese. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Over 15 years ago I became an American Citizen.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 18, 2010)

What's with all the arguing...? No need to argue. But I am going to go tell her really soon. Thanks for all the encouragement guys. I'll tell you how it went.


----------



## giratina16 (May 18, 2010)

I love it when older people think they know everything about teenagers, well whatever.

Good luck man. Start by giving her a neck massage, from there it starts to get freaky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## vergilite (May 18, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> What's with all the arguing...? No need to argue. But I am going to go tell her really soon. Thanks for all the encouragement guys. I'll tell you how it went.








 DUDE!! your a legend and clearly have massive balls to do what your doing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your one of the only people i "know" who will express their feelings to a girl, god knows i couldn't :| but all the best and lots of luck mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






p.s .. i love your balls


----------



## PollerkZ (May 18, 2010)

good luck!


----------



## KevInChester (May 18, 2010)

Good luck, hoping for the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm 30, been in this situation a couple of times before... good can come of it, regardless of the answer believe me.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 18, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Oh brother. Too many people, of all ages, confuse lust or infatuation with love. Sex is not love. Your first love is not going to last forever.
> 
> I have a hard time believing teens who go on and on about loving someone they've known for less than a couple weeks or less than a year.



Oh good god, man. Almost every time I see you post I have to facepalm.



ANYWAY...I knew my current wife for 3 months before we got married, and we have been together for 4 years, still going strong and have a child on the way. Don't let people tell you what YOU feel.

Go with your heart, but if you do get rejected (god forbid):

1. It's not the end, even for her. You might just need to wear her down a bit.
2. If it is time to give up on getting THIS ONE, just remember there IS someone out there for you. I had to go through a lot of shitty girlfriends before I met my current wife, so just be vigilant. Stay strong, and no matter what, don't let your heart grow callus.


----------



## Sstew (May 18, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Oh brother. Too many people, of all ages, confuse lust or infatuation with love. Sex is not love. Your first love is not going to last forever.
> 
> I have a hard time believing teens who go on and on about loving someone they've known for less than a couple weeks or less than a year.



Wow. I agree this is an idiotic post it doesn't help the OP at all.

Plus it's not entirely true, I've seen plenty of teenagers fall in love in highschool or just got out of highschool and go on to get married and have long lasting and healthy relationships. 
It sounds to me like Rockman is just jaded from what he doesn't have.

To the OP Good luck and follow your heart if it doesn't work out you'll find someone else that's even better


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 18, 2010)

Good luck mate!


----------



## Blaze163 (May 18, 2010)

I wish you good fortune in your romantic endevours, feel free to inform us of the final outcome.

I was just gonna say good luck, but that seemed too much of a cliche, so I jazzed it up a bit.


----------



## mcp2 (May 18, 2010)

DO THIS AT YOUR PERIL. If you know she likes you back, then I would go ahead, cautiously. Otherwise I wouldn't dare.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 18, 2010)

@Sstew,

I totally disagree but never mind. Move on.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 18, 2010)

The deed is done.


----------



## mcp2 (May 18, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> The deed is done.



And?


----------



## Advi (May 18, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> The deed is done.


Hmm......how did it go?


----------



## Bake (May 18, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> The deed is done.



Dude! Don't do this to us. Speak up.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: the usual, I forget to write a whole word


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 18, 2010)

*whistles* I have no clue what you're talking about!


----------



## Potticus (May 18, 2010)

I assume it went well.
But before I act like I've been following this from the beginning.


PS.
I find it humorous how many of you are watching this thread, it either tells me you guys actually want this guy to succeed, or how many of you are bastards that want him to fail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



either way man
gl!


----------



## clegion (May 18, 2010)

he probably got accepted


----------



## Potticus (May 18, 2010)

clegion said:
			
		

> he probably got accepted


Sounds like a safe assumption.


----------



## Sanderino (May 18, 2010)

I hope so much se felt the same, spit it out already!


----------



## Veho (May 18, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> *whistles* I have no clue what you're talking about!


That sounds awfully smug


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 18, 2010)

Of course we want him to succeed. Raiyu's a nice chap, we would never want him to fail.

EDIT: Also, pics on Facebook or it didn't happen


----------



## mcp2 (May 18, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's "denying he did it". Fail? Or cruel joke?


----------



## Blaze163 (May 18, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Of course we want him to succeed. Raiyu's a nice chap, we would never want him to fail.
> 
> EDIT: Also, pics on Facebook or it didn't happen



No, no pics. If there's one thing girls hate it's when you tell everyone what happened, and pics are a definite no-no. Well, if it was supposed to mean something, anyway. My friend Kai has been kicked in the happy sacks many times for forgetting this.


----------



## Sanderino (May 18, 2010)

But this is a forum, he can at least tell Rock Raiyu I read all your blogs tell meee!! :$


----------



## waffle1995 (May 18, 2010)

My uncle tought me something to get chicks.

Touch her leg(lap) and move it closer to the u know what.
If she slap u or move ur hand, leave she not the 1.
repeat the process over and over untill u find 1.

Im not trying to be sick or anything else, my uncle tought me it and it works.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 18, 2010)

Alright, I'll tell you what happened.

I went over to her house and we were outside, we talked for a bit about school and then I told her everything. I complimented her, I told her what I liked about her, etc. She then proceeded to tell me that she was flattered and shocked that I liked her. She told me she thought I was out of her league and that she was trying to work her way up to where I'm at. She said there aren't many guys like me out there, lots of them are dogs. (Sorry guys.) She said considers me her closest (guy) friend. And that's pretty much how it went. I'm not upset or depressed cause I feel there is still hope. I guess playing Phoenix Wright games comes in handy because I noticed lots of things about her during our conversation:

1. She was playing with her hair a lot, and I mean ALOT, while we were talking. Like she was nervous.
2. I asked her a couple of times how she felt but she dodged the question like she was hiding something from me.
3. She told me to not take it as a rejection 
4. My friend, who spoke with her, told me she does indeed like me. At first I thought he was lying about it but he was very serious about it.

I dunno maybe I'm looking into this too much but I think she may like me but she's shy about it herself. So I'm just going to keep talking to her and see what happens from there. 

But if anyone wants to see a picture of her, here's a picture of us with our Orchestra classmates last Thursday at our final concert. She is tall one in the middle with the black dress. I'm the guy in the back, without the glasses. Sorry for the blurriness. 



Spoiler


----------



## Bake (May 18, 2010)

waffle1995 said:
			
		

> My uncle tought me something to get chicks.
> 
> Touch her leg(lap) and move it closer to the u know what.
> If she slap u or move ur hand, leave she not the 1.
> ...



I saw Joey from Friends doing that.
But yeah that certainly isn't the way.


----------



## waffle1995 (May 18, 2010)

nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## waffle1995 (May 18, 2010)

ortomedius said:
			
		

> waffle1995 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Friends? nvm lol tho


----------



## mcp2 (May 18, 2010)

You guys are friends! She doesn't want to ruin it.


----------



## KevInChester (May 18, 2010)

Sounds pretty positive to me!  For what it's worth from the looks of it you'd make a good couple.  Just try not to obsess now, ball is in her court.  Good for you in having the balls to say what you felt.  Probably felt liberating eh.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 18, 2010)

If she was twirling her hair, that means she was nervous, but she definitely likes you. Go for it!


----------



## Scorpei (May 18, 2010)

Though I don't generally post over here (in the blog section), I felt like doing so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. And although I'm not really the one who should be giving advice, people do tell me I give great advice even in this area 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

1. Way to go in telling her 
2. Glad she didn't blow up in your face about it (this is at the very, very, very least a positive let down, as long as she doesn't string you along now)
3. Good your feeling good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
4. +1 for Gyakuten Saiban (Phoenix wright) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5. +1 for writing about this on gbatemp, way better to share such things then to bottle them up and stay in your own indecisiveness (and gives us a good time reading and replying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

All in all I'd agree with Kevin, ball in her court and all. I'd say see where it goes, you might still need to push the first moves there though. You know when the moment is right watching a movie together putting your arm around her ("she's tired or cold, but really genuinly"), later (different date) opening up for that first kiss (if she is as shy as you think, def. don't go for tounge first time unless she does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) after a succesfull date. Also, I assume most of the things you've done together so far has also been "as friends", whereas now things could/should be more about eachother / romance. 

But then again, I'm just ranting, sounds to me like you have it under control and she's receptive to your feelings. Giant advantage here being she KNOWS how you feel so if she decides to go on a date with you she knows what your intentions are (I mean romance you dogs, not sex ^^) so the giant elephant isn't so big anymore.


----------



## Sanderino (May 18, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> Alright, I'll tell you what happened.
> 
> I went over to her house and we were outside, we talked for a bit about school and then I told her everything. I complimented her, I told her what I liked about her, etc. She then proceeded to tell me that she was flattered and shocked that I liked her. She told me she thought I was out of her league and that she was trying to work her way up to where I'm at. She said there aren't many guys like me out there, lots of them are dogs. (Sorry guys.) She said considers me her closest (guy) friend. And that's pretty much how it went. I'm not upset or depressed cause I feel there is still hope. I guess playing Phoenix Wright games comes in handy because I noticed lots of things about her during our conversation:
> 
> ...







You still have a chance.
You need to take it slow. if you guys go to parties sometimes together you'll need to grab your chance and make out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Don't you Americans have prom too? 
You'll have lots of chances, take it slow bro.


----------



## BakuFunn (May 18, 2010)

Nice!

It seems definite that she likes you back.
I wish you good luck in your future relationship with this girl.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 18, 2010)

Well, all I can say is.


Good job.


----------



## Njrg (May 18, 2010)

You go Girl!


----------



## geoflcl (May 18, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> You go Girl!



And Rock Raiyu, too!

In all seriousness, you might be set.  Just don't treat her any differently because the cat's out of the bag.  Being yourself is why she digs you in the first place, after all!


----------



## coolbho3000 (May 18, 2010)

Sanderino said:
			
		

> You still have a chance.
> You need to take it slow. if you guys go to parties sometimes together you'll need to grab your chance and make out.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, we have porn too, and it's just as good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In all seriousness,  She is really cute! Best of luck to the OP. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I failed in the same regard a while back due to a combination of shit luck and my own incompetence, unfortunately.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 18, 2010)

For serious, I never would've thought you were black. Don't take that the wrong way, but I imagine 99% of GBAtempers as nerdy white kids. No offense.

Meh, with me, the girl said she had a lot of her own problems to deal with and my friend said she does indeed have feelings for me. All in all it's just a waiting game. They love to make you wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But hey, keep that chin up!


----------



## coolbho3000 (May 18, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> For serious, I never would've thought you were black. Don't take that the wrong way, but I imagine 99% of GBAtempers as nerdy white kids. No offense.
> 
> Meh, with me, the girl said she had a lot of her own problems to deal with and my friend said she does indeed have feelings for me. All in all it's just a waiting game. They love to make you wait
> 
> ...


I'm a nerdy asian kid


----------



## DrOctapu (May 18, 2010)

Bitchin'.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 18, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> Alright, I'll tell you what happened.
> 
> I went over to her house and we were outside, we talked for a bit about school and then I told her everything. I complimented her, I told her what I liked about her, etc. She then proceeded to tell me that she was flattered and shocked that I liked her. She told me she thought I was out of her league and that she was trying to work her way up to where I'm at. She said there aren't many guys like me out there, lots of them are dogs. (Sorry guys.) She said considers me her closest (guy) friend. And that's pretty much how it went. I'm not upset or depressed cause I feel there is still hope. I guess playing Phoenix Wright games comes in handy because I noticed lots of things about her during our conversation:
> 
> ...


----------



## DrOctapu (May 18, 2010)

Also, how did she say the guy friend thing? Like, we're close, or, you're like a brother to me? The first one means she's worried about your friendship but the second one means fuck no.


----------



## geoflcl (May 18, 2010)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> Also, how did she say the guy friend thing? Like, we're close, or, *you're like a brother to me*? The first one means she's worried about your friendship but the second one *means fuck no.*



Haha,  I've been up and down that one before!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ahh, memories.


----------



## Tekkin88 (May 18, 2010)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> I'm a nerdy asian kid



We could be twins! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And, good for you Raiyu! You rock! (See what I did there?)


----------



## T3GZdev (May 18, 2010)

good luck dude


----------



## geoflcl (May 18, 2010)

t377y000 said:
			
		

>



See, the point of his endeavors is so he can _stop_ playing with his "Wii."


----------



## coolbho3000 (May 18, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> t377y000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed


----------



## ore0 (May 18, 2010)

What instrument do you play?


----------



## Potticus (May 18, 2010)

WAIT!

He's black?


----------



## Blebleman (May 19, 2010)

To be honest, the legend about the dreadful "Friend Zone" is false.
You *can* graduate from the Friend Zone.
I've done it twice!

And once, it was quite interesting...
I wanted to date a girl, she thought of me as her best buddy.
I got to know her REALLY well, to the point where I noticed those little quirks of personality that kinda ticked me off.
In the end, I stopped _loving_ her, and really became her friend.

She told me she liked me maybe a month after that point. We kinda "missed" the perfect time for "us" to happen.


----------



## anaxs (May 19, 2010)

a lil bumpy but pretty cool
good luck bro, seems like ur just like me, but im together with the girl i feel like that for


----------



## amptor (May 19, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> Alright, I'll tell you what happened.
> 
> I went over to her house and we were outside, we talked for a bit about school and then I told her everything. I complimented her, I told her what I liked about her, etc. She then proceeded to tell me that she was flattered and shocked that I liked her. She told me she thought I was out of her league and that she was trying to work her way up to where I'm at. She said there aren't many guys like me out there, lots of them are dogs. (Sorry guys.) She said considers me her closest (guy) friend. And that's pretty much how it went. I'm not upset or depressed cause I feel there is still hope. I guess playing Phoenix Wright games comes in handy because I noticed lots of things about her during our conversation:
> 
> ...



Well seems it was a brave move so I commend you for that.  However from my experience with women usually getting confrontational with them drives them batty nervous and the end result can turn out disasterous.  If it was me, I'd just let it play its course and see where it goes rather than putting it out front.  But it is cool that she will still hang out with you and be friends and stuff.  And that seems like all is well man.  So I'm not saying you messed up or anything don't take it the wrong way.  Every girl's mind is going to be a little different in how she handles things and most people kinda move forward and eventually you can have the chance with this girl still so it is fine.  Also you gotta remmeber too that part of the word "girlfriend" if this is what you are after is "friend" so staying friends with her and hanging out is a good way to approach it and just keep going and being friends.  And if it turns out to be friends only that is cool too because it is always good to have friends as well and things can even work out later on too.  I know it is hard to stop thinking and having a rush of thoughts about this kind of subject but a lot of people go through it and it is normal.  When you are hanging out with the girl you should be a bit more at ease and it will take the tension off your thoughts.  So yeah just keep hanging out with her as usual man it sounds fine to me.


----------



## Sanderino (May 19, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> For serious, I never would've thought you were black. Don't take that the wrong way, but I imagine 99% of GBAtempers as nerdy white kids. No offense.



Haha me too, (no offense either)
Wouldn't it be funny if every Temper thought that way?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 19, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> WAIT!
> 
> He's black?


I've known about that for ages. Why are you so shocked? dice is black too. And xcalibur. And probably a bunch of others too.


----------



## ykhan (May 19, 2010)

love is blind end of


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 19, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Potticus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dice and xcalibur did a duo cover edition for "Men's Sexiest"

True story!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 19, 2010)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Links!


----------



## dice (May 19, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Potticus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WAIT!

I'm black?


----------



## iFish (May 19, 2010)

Dice is have black and have green... 

STOP MAKING FUN OF HIM!!!


----------



## geoflcl (May 20, 2010)

It's not easy being green...


----------



## Veho (May 20, 2010)

*We are white and we are green
We are black and yellow
We are different
(Oh yeah!)
We are all together!*


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 20, 2010)

I feel I need to talk to her...I think she is holding back from me. I just have this nagging feeling...


----------



## vergilite (May 20, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> I feel I need to talk to her...I think she is holding back from me. I just have this nagging feeling...



hmm i suggest you keep talking to her like you did before and see what happens if see seems reclusive give her some space, she might like you but she's probably still overwhelmed with it as anyone would 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GO ROCK!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 20, 2010)

vergilite said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's probably true. She probably is shocked about it. I guess I'll do just that then.


----------



## Amber Lamps (May 20, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> WAIT!
> 
> He's black?



Amber Lamps does not care about the affairs of mortals.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 20, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> WAIT!
> 
> I'm black?


Yes.



And you actually remind me of someone I knew in real life...I think...


----------

